# need help on climbing sticks



## vmpp (Nov 11, 2008)

I am looking for the website that sells climbing sticks that hook on to cables. I believe they are made in michigan. Instead of tying on the tree you have cables around the tree and the sticks hook onto the cable. Thanks


----------



## vmpp (Nov 11, 2008)

I also believe they are right here in michigan


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Non-Typical Rapid Rails, by Ameristep are close, but may not be exactly what you are talking about.

Ameristep is a Michigan company though. They produce top of the line products also!

Here's a tip if you pick some up...Go out and buy a bunch or the rubber feet that go on the bottom of crutches. Get them with a 1 1/8" hole. Place them over the tips of the rapid rails. The addition of the crutch ends to the tree contact points makes them completely silent.

www.ameristep.com

You can pick the rails up at just about every major sporting goods store, and the crutch feet at either a drugstore or medical supply store.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Michimxzx (Jan 3, 2009)

Chippewawedgelok.com


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Michimxzx said:


> Chippewawedgelok.com


Yep.....made right here in the Tri Cities! :coolgleam 

Awesome stands....have never used the sticks though.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is what you are looking for.

http://www.chippewawedgeloc.com/html/bigstik.html
or
http://www.chippewawedgeloc.com/html/stiktite.html 

I've been looking for a used set of the big stik but no luck so far. I will say that the Brutus Maximus stand that I have is fantastic.


----------

